# Anyone feel like Dr. Manhattan?



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else feel like Dr. Manhattan? Completely disconnected from the world, like no one understands you and no one cares to understand? They just want you to be happy like them and live a normal life like them.

I haven't lost all desire to be a part of human life like Dr. Manhattan, and of course I don't have god-like powers and the ability to see the future lol, but when it comes to feeling different I totally feel like him.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump :|


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey ive never seen Dr Manhattan or heard of it until now but what you said about feeling different than everyone I used to feel like that best part of my life, especially growing up through school, I was more spiritually minded and felt pretty much alienated from society. Only recently Ive accepted everyone is truly unique, and came to terms with the alienation feeling. We are all expressions of the infinite one but everyone is unique expressions of that. I still feel more alien than other people in this area.. but the internet helped me realise there are other people exactly like you, and me, and everyone else.

I found that depending on where you live alot of people have a sheeplike mentality, they copy each other and if you're any different to that or express different views, appearances, expression etc then you are often targeted for being different..or you simply feel out of place. I stopped caring if someone sees me as different to them and therefore somehow inferior, it is their loss. We are all equal and nobody is inferior, therefore we should all be perceived equally also.

I still feel quite alienated sometimes but not as bad as I did a few years ago or even further than that. I think I still feel that way because of having no real friend or any integration in society. I think once i get a job i'll feel more integrated and less alienated. Ive definitely been down that route of feeling that way and its very hard. What is it that makes you feel that way??


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> Hey ive never seen Dr Manhattan or heard of it until now but what you said about feeling different than everyone I used to feel like that best part of my life, especially growing up through school, I was more spiritually minded and felt pretty much alienated from society. Only recently Ive accepted everyone is truly unique, and came to terms with the alienation feeling. We are all expressions of the infinite one but everyone is unique expressions of that. I still feel more alien than other people in this area.. but the internet helped me realise there are other people exactly like you, and me, and everyone else.
> 
> *I found that depending on where you live alot of people have a sheeplike mentality, they copy each other and if you're any different to that or express different views, appearances, expression etc then you are often targeted for being different..or you simply feel out of place. I stopped caring if someone sees me as different to them and therefore somehow inferior, it is their loss. We are all equal and nobody is inferior, therefore we should all be perceived equally also.*
> 
> I still feel quite alienated sometimes but not as bad as I did a few years ago or even further than that. I think I still feel that way because of having no real friend or any integration in society. I think once i get a job i'll feel more integrated and less alienated. Ive definitely been down that route of feeling that way and its very hard. What is it that makes you feel that way??


:yes I agree, and you're right. It's just hard to remember that, and even knowing that I still feel very alone because I can't communicate with those people that are "like me" because I can't find them.

I think what makes me feel different is my lack of a social life and the fact that my social skills aren't very refined. Like I can be social I guess and communicate with others, but I feel like I'm still learning some social skills and the fact that I have absolutely no social life just makes me feel very different and isolated.

Dr. Manhattan is a character in the graphic novel/movie "Watchmen" that came out in 2009 (the graphic novel came out in 1986). It's really good, I recommend it if you're a fan of comic books.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No, because I'm positive I didn't give people I know cancer


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

^ Fair enough lol. I relate to his loneliness more than anything else. His loneliness and his disconnected feeling from everyone else. While I'm positive also, I understand why he wasn't completely.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Hopeful25 said:


> ^ Fair enough lol. I relate to his loneliness more than anything else. His loneliness and his disconnected feeling from everyone else. While I'm positive also, I understand why he wasn't completely.


I know exactly what you mean man, -exactly-. Sometimes when I'm talking to people its as though I'd have better luck trying Mandarin Chinese :|
Be nice to do half of what he can do though, maybe that'd be of some comfort for a time.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess he sounds like me yeah
It feels hopeless that I can't live normally, but I wouldn't trade lives with anyone


----------



## Washington (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm probably closer to Nite-Owl.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes, if I had god like powers im not sure if it would help or hinder me. (Id be more confident if my safety was guarenteed, but people would be scared of me.)


----------

